# hysteroscopy in serum - please help



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi
Does anybody know how much a hysteroscopy costs with penny at serum? I'm a bit confused with it all and would appreciate any help from you wonderful people.

Many thanks
K


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

Hi I'm going for one next Thursday and I have been told it's 1550 euros,I think the 550 euros has to be paid to the hospital by cash or credit card and the 1000 euros paid to serum by cash as that's the surgeons fee.thats what of been told by penny when I had a phone consultation with her.hope that helps


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi,Thankyou for your quick response 

Can i ask where your flying from and is the flight expensive,need to get organized ,awaiting consultation with penny.
Also how long do you go out for? Sorry for all the questions 

Kxx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

I'm flying from stansted but I was considering gatwick too,it's just that stansted is closer to me.i payed £125 for my flight,that's a return.im going for 2 nights,arrive Wednesday afternoon,partner is doing hi semen analysis and DNA fragmentation test that afternoon.then I'm having hysteroscopy on Thursday morning at 7.30 and after I have finished going to the clinic with penny to watch dvd of it and sort treatment plan out as I'm cycling with them after hysteroscopy hopefully! Then fly home about 6ish on the Friday morning.im renting an apartment next to the clinic from penny for the 2 nights,I think it's 70euros a night,but she said I just pay when I'm there for that.she didn't want a deposit. I think flights are even cheaper for end of September time as I was looking the other day and I saw £29.99 for outbound flight can remember how much return was maybe a bit more xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi Bubbles
Thank you for this information it is so helpful. There is so much to organise I was getting myself all Stressed as I am going by myself. I will keep in touch with you n case there is any more information I might reed. I hope everything goes ok with your treatment.
Thanks so much fir getting back to me so quickly x


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

That's ok,no worries,I know what it's like to have so many questions!i think I've read that loads of other ladies have been on there own and have said that it has been easy to do.i will let you know how my experience went after next week!are you nervous about going on your own...when are you hoping to go? 
xx


----------



## Rosie Ribbons (Sep 10, 2010)

Hi 
Hoping to go asap,supposed to be starting egg/share at the lister this month but have put it on hold I've done 3 cycles since having my son as wanted a sibling ,i feel i ha've implantation problems so i want to check everything first.
I am a little nervous going myself and hoping that there maybe someone i could meet up with just waiting for my consultation with penny 

Katie xx


----------



## Bubbles88 (Apr 18, 2013)

I think your doing the right thing seeing pen  before anymore treatment,i have recently secured nhs funding for bourn hall but feel that I will just have the same outcome as when I done the egg share which I why I have decided to have a hysteroscopy with penny and cycle with her too.i have read so many good things about the hysteroscopy they do there.i had one here in June but they said everything was normal but I'm not convinced! I think I'd feel a bit nervous going on my own too,but I'm sure if you ask on the Greece thread there will be someone that you can meet with.are you taking your son with you too? If all goes ok next week and my partners dna frag test is ok (fingers crossed,so worried of getting bad news) then I will be cycling with my next af,so would be over them from end of September for 10-14 days. I'm freezing partners sperm if tests are ok and would be going ore with my mum next time as partner is self employed so can't afford too many days off. 
xx


----------

